# TOBA tournament NEXT SATURDAY



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TOBA Bull Red Tournamnet is coming up next Saturday on October 10th. 




If you would like to donate a prize for the raffle, please PM me with details. We will take anything for raffle that is new, or in good used shape. 


I am making a trip to the beach this sunday. I will post up the exact location of Base Camp this sunday. 


If you have any question, please ask. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Base Camp location


Base camp will be located aprox 3/4 mile east of the intersection of 87 and 124. This intersection is most often refered to as the barriacades. There will be asphalt all the way to base camp, so any vehical can make it there.

I plan on haveing base camp set up friday evening by 3pm. If you have any questions, please post them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TOBA Tournament CANCELLED until further notice


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

*y was tourney cancelled*

just curious if anybody knows why the tournament was cancelled for the weekend..


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

weather forecast is calling for t-storms and high wind all weekend. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

forecast is calling for scattered showers and a 6 mph nne wind. dont see no reason to cancel at the last minute.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> forecast is calling for scattered showers and a 6 mph nne wind. dont see no reason to cancel at the last minute.


Please post a link to your forecast



j wadd said:


> just curious if anybody knows why the tournament was cancelled for the weekend..


Due to weather, going to rain late into friday night/saturday morning.

Calling for NE winds 15knts+

Not the best conditions.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...uery=77623&hourly=1&yday=282&weekday=Saturday

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USTX0604?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

a little ne wind aint bad there only goin to get stronger further in to october. its a tournament aint supposed to be easy supposed to take the conditions as is.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...uery=77623&hourly=1&yday=282&weekday=Saturday
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USTX0604?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
> 
> a little ne wind aint bad there only goin to get stronger further in to october. its a tournament aint supposed to be easy supposed to take the conditions as is.


Going to be a lot more then " a little" NE wind.

Need to look at NOAA for forecast for the conditons on the beach. Wetaher channel and underground are poor .

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/hgx/


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

ne winds are good for fishing the surf the north winds only goin to get worse further into october i've been fishing down there for twenty two honestly i think keep it going


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> ne winds are good for fishing the surf the north winds only goin to get worse further into october i've been fishing down there for twenty two honestly i think keep it going


Guess we will disagree. NE wind is just about the worst wind to fish High Island.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

.FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING NORTHEAST 5 TO
10 KNOTS LATE. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY BECOMING SMOOTH. SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SMOOTH.
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.
.SATURDAY THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS.
BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> .FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING NORTHEAST 5 TO
> 10 KNOTS LATE. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY BECOMING SMOOTH. SHOWERS
> AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.
> .FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SMOOTH.
> ...


When the forecast refers to "bay waters" you are looking at the wrong forecast for the surf.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> When the forecast refers to "bay waters" you are looking at the wrong forecast for the surf.


wasnt looking at that part of it just the wind and rain.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with jolly, its not looking to good. I like your rep power jolly.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds to me like some old men that cant hack it in the rain. i mean you are at the beach u are gonna get wet. ive been fishing tournaments up and down the coast with my dad and other guides and cant recall a tourney where we ever had perfect conditions.. look at trout masters back when it was around.. it would be perfect on friday and then saturday it will be blowing so hard you couldnt get ur boat off the trailer. but u know we still hacked and cought a lot of fish. any time there is a tourney u can almost guarantee foul weather.. guess some of the others just can hack it in bad weather or the just flat out cant FISH......


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

j wadd said:


> sounds to me like some old men that cant hack it in the rain. i mean you are at the beach u are gonna get wet. ive been fishing tournaments up and down the coast with my dad and other guides and cant recall a tourney where we ever had perfect conditions.. look at trout masters back when it was around.. it would be perfect on friday and then saturday it will be blowing so hard you couldnt get ur boat off the trailer. but u know we still hacked and cought a lot of fish. any time there is a tourney u can almost guarantee foul weather.. guess some of the others just can hack it in bad weather or the just flat out cant FISH......


yea no **** what would mickey or blane say bout some **** like this.

silverking shaking there head right now across the street


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

j wadd said:


> sounds to me like some old men that cant hack it in the rain. i mean you are at the beach u are gonna get wet. ive been fishing tournaments up and down the coast with my dad and other guides and cant recall a tourney where we ever had perfect conditions.. look at trout masters back when it was around.. it would be perfect on friday and then saturday it will be blowing so hard you couldnt get ur boat off the trailer. but u know we still hacked and cought a lot of fish. any time there is a tourney u can almost guarantee foul weather.. guess some of the others just can hack it in bad weather or the just flat out cant FISH......


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good call JR.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Good call JR.


Friday was a messed up day. To pull an outdoor tournament off of this size, I have to be set up by noon the day before. Needless to say there was no possible way to set a base camp up on the beach friday. Most of the day there was NO beach due to excessive south winds pushing the surf all the way to the dunes. Then the front hit around 1pm with 40-50mph winds. Then the rain came, and came for 8 solid hours.

Saturdy was fishable, but there was no way I could have been set up by saturday morning sign in time. I was at the beach at High Island for a few hours early saturday morning, talked with a few friends that were tuffing it out. Was cold, wind chill in the 50s. But few fish were caught, nothing great but better then sitting at the house.

I just got back from fishing today. Myself and a friend took the boat out and fought the massive NE winds today to hammer out a good half day of fishing. Live bouys have the winds at 20knts with gust at 25knts. That is a lot of wind.

Weather looks like **** the rest of this week. I am worried that we are in for a very crappy, windy,wet, cold winter.

galvbay,I can not thank you enough in words for your support of TOBA. Most people just seem to *****, complain and do nothing. There are a very few who take the challange head on and give there time and effort to help out. For this I thank you and will be in touch within a few days.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

JR, I met you once at the gas station in Winney. I have a rod and reel that is the ****E. It is an old school Shark rod and reel built to punish! It is a 12/0 Penn spooled with 130 braid close to 1200 YDS! and on an 50/80 class rod if I remember correct. I bought it years ago for sharkin the beach but I Blue Water fish most of the time and when I am on the beach I am not fishing that hard or that deep so........I would like to give it up to help TOBA. You figure out the best way to do that. I will be in Galv tomorrow and will take a few pics. Fishing has been ok, two slots yesterday and three Black Tips, hope for more tomorrow, with 4 tides.
Rob C


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Due to unforeseen circumstances going to have to call off the TOBA tourmanet for 2009.


----------

